# Your favorite forms of cardio, and hiit



## Itburnstopee (Jun 3, 2017)

<p>
	Ive been walking a few extra miles a day, just 3-5. But Im gonna start doing more intense cardio tomorrow and just wanted to see what everyones preferred forms of cardio are. Also, whats your favorite HIIT workout?</p>


----------



## Crmnl (Jun 3, 2017)

Jump rope a killer 10 minutes


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 3, 2017)

I despise cardio but I find the stairclimber most bareable


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 4, 2017)

Elliptical is more kind to my knees than the treadmill.  I'm not a fan of cardio, but I do it at least a couple of times a week.  Between LISS and HIIT, I prefer HIIT.

I typically do:
Fast walking pace for 1 min
Jog for 1 min
Sprint for 1 min
Fast walking pace for 1 min

After a few rounds of that, the sprint will seem like it's going on longer than a minute and the fast walks will seem shorter.

Sometimes I'll do 15 minutes
Fast Walk 1min
Jog 1min
Sprint 1min

It isn't elaborate, but it has has been effective for me.

I did LISS for a while last year, preparing for a Spartan race and just getting used to running again after a long break.  HIIT works better with my schedule and I get to spend more time with the iron.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 4, 2017)

I do all my stuff on the stepmill


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 4, 2017)

I hate cardio so I don't have a favorite. When I do cardio, I typically do the treadmill for 30-45 min. I have done the bikes but I feel lazy when I am sitting so I only do them when I am slacking.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 4, 2017)

I walk my pooch 3 - 3.5 miles every Fri., Sat., Sun. morning, and that is the extent of my cardio.


----------



## Thezilla (Jun 4, 2017)

Sex with the side piece! She lets me beat that shit up!


----------



## Beezy (Jun 4, 2017)

Thezilla said:


> Sex with the side piece! She lets me beat that shit up!



☝️☝️☝️

...and the bike. Stationary in bad weather and taking the kids for a ride in good weather. It's easy to stay motivated on it if you set heart rate goals. One minute at 150bpm then one minute at a slower pace or whatever. No knee impact.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 4, 2017)

Stair master or no cardio at all is my favorite form


----------



## Solomc (Jun 4, 2017)

I row.  Most under rated piece of equipment in any gym.  There's a reason why they are alway left open. Sit your ass on one and give it 10 minutes. You'll be spent.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jun 4, 2017)

Play a sport.  Soccer would get your heart rate up.  Some hockey or basketball.  At least have some fun chasing a ball if you are going to run around.  Better yet, play co-ed.


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 5, 2017)

Anything more than 5 reps


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 5, 2017)

Sled drags to finish off lower days. Walking the pooch. 

Also, as gay as this might sound, the wife's gym just got a few of those airdyne bikes you see in crossfit. My asshole crossfitting friend challenged me to a 4 minute challenge last week. I don't do cardio, but I figured "whatever it's 4 min". You go absolute balls to the wall for 20 sec interval and then 10sec slow. It only lasts 4 min but if you do it balls out it's death. I had to sit down for 5-10 minutes after finishing. Lungs still had that burn 20min later.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 5, 2017)

blaze a fat one,take the shirt off ,jump on a bike and hi the road for 2 hours..


----------

